# موقع مفيد للهندسة الطبية



## فداء (31 يناير 2012)

وجدت موقعا مفيدا جدا للهندسة الطبية 
ارجو الاطلاع عليه 
www.biobrain1.com


----------



## التوزري (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوالزبير (1 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك,ونفع بك ويسر أمرك وفرج كربك.
موقع راااااااااائع حقاً


----------



## حمزة جرادات (1 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكِ الله خيرا *​


----------



## محمدكاريم (17 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور علي المجهووود


----------



## rkowwe (19 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووررر


----------



## مهندس معدات طبيه (21 فبراير 2012)

*




جزاكم الله خيراً ..



​*


----------



## blackhorse (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم اللهم كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fadil al habib (29 فبراير 2012)

good luck


----------



## ود مهلة (29 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك 

وسدد الله خطاك​


----------



## فداء (29 فبراير 2012)

اتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يتقبل هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الكريم


----------



## tsoulma1 (29 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohammed.madani (1 مارس 2012)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (6 مارس 2012)

thank you very goog website


----------



## mgha.98 (6 مارس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عماد الابيض (8 مارس 2012)

ثانكيووووووووووو سوو ماتش شكرن عل مشاركة الحلوة موقع مفيد يارب لاتحرمنا من مشاركاتك


----------



## المتكامل (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور على مجهودك الرائع اخي الكريم .............


----------



## عاطف روحان (27 مارس 2012)

موقع جميل جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## zaza478 (1 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## azoma (6 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abcdefghijklm (11 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته في بداية حديثي اتوجه بكل شكر وتقدير للقائمين علي هذا الموقع المتميز علي ما يقدمون للاعضاء من معلومات ذات قيمه كبيره كما اتوجه بالشكر للاخوه الاعضاء الكرام .وانا كنت محتاج معلومات وافيه عن جهاز الرنين لاني عندي مشروع اختراع وهذه المعلومات ستكون مفيده جدا ولوامكن وضع رسومات حتي يكون النموذج الذي سانفذه مقارب الي حدا ما للحقيقه وادعوا الله عز وجل جعله في ميزان حسناتكم وامدكم الله بعزم من عنده وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## hamed saeed (24 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## the king of heart (26 يناير 2013)

جدا رائع ...... مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## Eman A lfadni (9 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خييييييير​


----------



## حمزة ابورواع (29 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ما قصرت جدا الموقع رائع يعطيك العافيه


----------



## deyamag (26 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً .


----------



## mesbah100 (30 مايو 2013)

موقع راااااااااائع حقاً


----------



## Shima'a (2 يونيو 2013)

موقع رائع ومتميز وهو للدكتور أحمد البوريني
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ROAA_A (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadba (28 يوليو 2013)

مشكور على الموقع المدرج رابطه


----------



## هـــدوء (31 يوليو 2013)

شكرا `` ...


----------



## حمدي وداعه (3 أغسطس 2013)

الله يبارك فيك اخى


----------



## بسكت (22 أغسطس 2013)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## زدراستي (21 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووورة اختي على الموقع الرائع


----------



## dimond ston (15 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم مشكور


----------



## dimond ston (15 نوفمبر 2013)

اخواني الاعزاء اكو موقع اخر مهم بشكل فيه العديد من الكتلوكات لاجهزة طبية عديدة http://www.frankshospitalworkshop.com/ ارجو الاستفادة


----------

